# Show us your loaches



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

With all of the loach talk lately, I thought it would be nice to see photos of yours and hear about their little antics.

Here's one of my Yoyo's trying to scare the heck out of me. He was fine and just sleeping, but he sure got me going. :shock:


And some of my kubotae's resting in a pile. They were still in the q-tank when this pic was taken, so the aquascaping isn't real professional. 


I also have Kuhli's, but didn't have a photo handy.

So, lets see/hear about yours.
Do they ever do those little things like my sleeping one to get you going?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

my yoyo's would do that ALL THE TIME! It's part of what made them so great. I'm totally going to have to get some more when I expand my tanks...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You have some nice looking loaches Jan, I really like the look of the kubotae.

I have kuhli loaches and it still gets me when they drape over a plant leaf sideways up against the glass looking, well, dead. Of course, when I get close enough to see if the gills are moving, they shoot off and scare the heck out of me. No pictures of the little buggers though; I can barely take pictures of my plants. 

Do you have any tips on catching loaches? When I tore down my tank with the kuhli loaches in it, they were virtually impossible to catch. I suppose I should plan ahead better and bait a trap for them.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

JanS said:


> With all of the loach talk lately, I thought it would be nice to see photos of yours and hear about their little antics.
> 
> Here's one of my Yoyo's trying to scare the heck out of me. He was fine and just sleeping, but he sure got me going. :shock:
> 
> ...


What type of pleco is that under the stump? I really like what i can see of it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! Aren't they little hams?



will5 said:


> What type of pleco is that under the stump? I really like what i can see of it.


He's a peckoltia sp. L134. I really like the little guy too.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

When I stare at their home, curiosity always gets the best of a couple loaches.
If I want a staring contest, they are always up for the challenge.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is one of my YoYo's cruising around while being given the evil eye by some Harlequin Rasboras  

I just finished a blackout that cleaned up the BGA which had just started showing on this pic. BGA is just evil !!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are my 3 Khuli loaches...









These guys are just wild and remind me of little snakes.


----------



## Velsor (Dec 4, 2006)

I just started my first planted tank about 4 months ago..

But here is my Horsehead










kuhli hiding.. can u find him


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Loaches are some of my favorite fish. 
I have 2 Yoyo Loaches(Botia lohachata) that are always together, playing, snooping, digging. They seem to need close contact with other fish, if they aren't with each other they will school with the SAE's mostly. I have seen them do the playing dead trick many times. They are hard to take a pic of because they are always moving.








I also have a Tiger Loach(Botia hymenophysa), but I don't get to see him very often, he hides in the plants most of the time and only coming out when theres food.








I also have a Loach I had a hard time Id'ing, a Checkerboard Sand Loach(Nemachelius pallidus).








I got him at one of the stores I frequently visit. It was the only one and they didn't know what it was. They said it was a contaminant in a bag of tetras from a Florida fish farm. They gave it to me for free! I don't see this one very often either as it's a digger and lives under a piece of driftwood.
A great site for loaches is Loaches Online - Community Edition - Loaches Online very friendly informative group, it's where I got my ID for the Checkerboard Sand Loach.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pictures, Steve!


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

The pic of the tiger loach is wonderful. very nice colors, reminds me of The University of Miami Fl colors with the orange and green.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, very nice! There are lots of interesting loaches out there.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Going after a algae wafer


















































Cindy Crawford clown


----------



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

*My Loaches*

These are the loves of my 55 gal.
























Can someone tell how you size down a JPG. These files are on 15 to 17 KB and do not look to good. My other files of the same are 700 to 900KB


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

To resize jpgs, get a program like Irfanview (free) and use the resize, resample selection
Download IrfanView

pretty painless and a capable program


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

RJSimoneaux said:


> Can someone tell how you size down a JPG. These files are on 15 to 17 KB and do not look to good. My other files of the same are 700 to 900KB


You could use GIMP. It's an open-source, free, photoshop-like application. Easy to use and powerful. Did I mention that it's free?


----------

